# specs for older kicker sub?



## leonpiper69 (Feb 19, 2017)

tried google...no luck.

Anyone know where to find specs for a kicker F10a?

I want to build a box for it ( I know it's a free air) but would like specs for it before building. I know I could just do a sealed 1cu ft box and will play just fine but I kind of want to do a double vent bandpass.......


----------

